# Do your goats drink water???



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

The reason why I'm asking is cause I don't think mine live on water at all! I bought them last April and I have yet to see them drink any water. All tho we have had a shower just about everyday for the last two months all I have done is empty old water and put in new water. In fact about two weeks ago I emptied there water trough and never did fill it back up. I left it turned over to keep the rain water and mosquitoes out. Finally for the last 4 or 5 days we have had hot sun shine. This everning I reliazed that I haven't filled there water trough lately and they are probably dieing of thirst. So I filled a 5 gallon bucket full of water and took it to the goat pen. The goats surrounded me and watched me pour the water in the trough and then I stood back expecting to see them drink it dry. They each walked over to it, took a sniff of the water, and then walked off. I thought to myself I do not think that I have yet seen them drink any water at all since I've owned them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes goats drink water if there not drinking yours there maybe something wrong with it I have 20 goats in one pen that drink about 2 gallon a day when its hot out


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Are you sure that your goats don't have somewhere else to drink water out of???

MotherClucker


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Goats are particular about how their water tastes. If they have been used to drinking rain water from the trough or rain from puddles or wet leaves, then suddenly having tap or well water in their trough is strange to them. At goat shows, folks bring water from home because goats very, very often will not drink the water at the show grounds and suffer a bit of dehydration instead.


----------



## oldmcdonaldsfarm (Apr 25, 2003)

Mine drink A LOT!!! They (4 Nubians) have a big tub outside that I rarely see them drink out of, in the shed the horse has two 8 gallon tubs and in their side of the shed they have a two gallon bucket that I refill 4 times a day. I have to refill the little one because it is always empty! 

Mine will not drink out of the little one if it has one piece of hay, hair, feed, whatever in it! They will go drink out of the horses and then go to the outside one if they don't "like" any of the ones in the shed. 

Yours must be getting water from somewhere?! 

I've heard of some folks putting gatoraid or kool-aid in the water and even apple cider vinegar (whatever the goats prefer I guess) to encourage more water consumption.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Supposedly goats can go two or three days without water (though I'm skeptical about this where milkers are concerned), but they certainly can't go months without. They must be getting water somewhere else.

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

my nubians, I have 6 does, they drink about 15 gallens of water a day.
If your goats aren't drinking the nsomething is wrong with the water. They won't drink if it is dirty, and I would check, they are getting water from some place. A goat can't live very long with out water. They require lots of water, and in the summer they drink more. In the winter, I have to carry hot water to them , and by the time it gets to them it is warm. theyu will only drink warm water, in cold weather. I would do some checking if I were you, they are getting water, but I would want to make sure it is clean water, so that they don't all start getting sick.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just have 3 goat kids right now, but even they drink 2 or 3 gallons of water a day. I do change their water at minimum every morning and evening, and sometimes mid day if it's really hot (or really cold/frozen).


----------



## BrushBuster (Mar 31, 2004)

mine take spells, one of the lots that i keep about 20 in sometimes will go several days and not seem to drink hardley any. then other days they'll empty a 30 gallon trough. another small lot that i have 5 billys in average about 4 gallons a day. goats are able to get much of their water from vegitation if available. also goats are supposed to be able to control their fluid loss by less urination when needed. despite what people say, they are very picky with their food and water. the fresher the better. mine will eat sliced pears from my hand and act like they just love them, but if you pitch 1 on the ground they'll smell it, then let it lay there and rot


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess goats are a lot like deer. Around here you are a fool to hunt over a pond or creek waiting for that deer to arrive. Cause they can sustain thereselve so long as there is due on the leaves and grass. I'm thinking that is what is taking place with my goats cause there is no other place for them to get water except off the leaves and grass. But yet they maybe like me. I don't like the taste of my sulfer water either so the goats maybe drinking pepsie all day long too! :haha:


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

you might try the apple cider vinegar, rh-i agree, okla water can be NASTY in some places-ugh


----------

